# Ramps



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

We have this one. Our Jeep sits pretty high and even though Bentey's only 5 1/12 months we figured we'd need it sooner or later so we may as well get it now and make it a fun thing to use. It works great and he loves it. It was about $30-$50 everywhere else that I found it.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry, Bentley's Mom, I couldn't find the link.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I made this one for Tucker and now Fiona uses it. The 3/4" plywood I already had hanging around. Two floor mats at Ocean State job Lot with a anti-slip surface to cover it only cost 5 bucks. It works very well. She does not "need" to use it but I want to save the wear and tear on her joints.










Funny thing is now she won't leave the van unless I put the ramp in place for her.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, that is similar to what we did. And sadly, for all the scraps of crap we having laying around, nothing was suitable in size or weight so we had to go buy plywood. But it's done now and turned out really nice.

HOWEVER, she will not use it. Lots of treats and some cheese finally got her up and in. We even started with one step, then onto the porch, gradually making it steeper. Maybe when her leg is stronger.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope her leg gets better soon, darn woodchucks. She will get used to the ramp I bet, sounds like you're introducing it to her well. It only took a short time for mine to get used to it. I have put together a few ramps for others and seeing the smile on their dogs face after they get the hang of it is priceless.

Did this one for a sweet old Lab that could not do the steps anymore. They did cover it with indoor/outdoor carpet after I took the picture for traction. She got a lot of use out of it


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> I hope her leg gets better soon, darn woodchucks. She will get used to the ramp I bet, sounds like you're introducing it to her well. It only took a short time for mine to get used to it. I have put together a few ramps for others and seeing the smile on their dogs face after they get the hang of it is priceless.
> 
> Did this one for a sweet old Lab that could not do the steps anymore. They did cover it with indoor/outdoor carpet after I took the picture for traction. She got a lot of use out of it


Wow that's a great ramp!! I have used both kinds, a couple we built and a plastic expanding one. Dogs did not like the plastic one as much, but it sure was lighter and easier to deal with.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Here's the link Pet Gear Travel-lite Tri-fold Half Pet Ramp | Overstock.com in case anyone else needs it. I'm glad you were able to make one for less $$$. Hopefully Penny's leg feels better soon and she loves her new ramp


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My hubby built a ramp for my Bridge Boy to use when going down the four stairs we have in our house. He used scrap wood and some old carpeting he had-worked great. Hubby lifted him in and out of the car instead of using the ramp towards the end. 

Anything to make their life easier and more enjoyable is so worth it, _*like Goldencamper said, seeing the smiles on their face is priceless.*_

*The ramps you made GoldenCamper were fantastic-awesome job!*


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

We purchased this one for our two. Figured we'd save wear and tear on their joints. We've had it about 2 years and both pups zoom up and down without a problem. We'd purchased another one and neither would even try it - it was the rolling one.

Anyway, got it from Amazon with free shipping.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a telescoping ramp made by Solvit. I love it because it fits easily in my car to take it along with me and is light weight. 
I use the ramp for all my dogs, young and old alike, to protect their joints from the jarring from jumping out of my van. It also helped my oldster get into the back of the van. I don't really remember but at the time I bought it I believe it was under $100.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

What a great ramp you built!!

**I GOOGLED the telescoping ramp made by Solvit that BayBeams mentioned!
http://www.americas-pet-store.com/solvit-dog-ramps-stairs.html


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the great replies. Camper, those ramps are awesome! Glad the old Lab got lots of use out of it.

We'll try it again today. She doesn't want to line up straight with the ramp, even tho we are on both sides of it. She'll put her paws on the ramp but her hind feet are off to the side. With her weak leg, she can't get her back end on. I'm taking her to the barn in a little bit. Maybe if going up the ramp actually ends in going somewhere she loves, she might be more amenable to lining up straight and walking on it.


----------



## Hazel'sMomma (Sep 19, 2011)

Which ramps would work best over interior steps, going from the first to second floor?


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

Go to ebay and look for petstep ramps. This is a site by petstep and 90% of them are like brand new at half the price. They are strong and easy to use.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> How many of you use a ramp for the car? What kind?
> 
> We're making a ramp so Penny can get in and out of the back hatch of the car without jumping. Not sure if it will work but for $15 it's worth a try. Others on line are $50 to $100.
> 
> What works for you?


I have one that doesn't fold. It takes up so much room.


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

I used to use a ramp for my old female Australian Cattle dog. She was great walking up and down. I used it for her to get in the car and also to go up the stairs from the garage into the house. One step is really steep and she would sometimes fall into the house. 
Bogart took right to the ramp since he learned in agilty training to walk the Dog walk and A Frame.
I bought a Solvit Telescope Ramp.


----------

